# TISSOT Carson Automatic Chronograph (T068.427.16.051.00) pics.



## SlimCity_ (Jun 14, 2012)

So, it was kind of hard for me to find good pictures of this watch online. I was afraid that with the 42.5mm diameter and the 13.58mm height, it might be too bulky for my 6.3" wrist. I finally pulled the trigger and it fits/looks perfectly. Take a look:











































View attachment 776386


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice.. I like..


----------



## aban01 (Nov 7, 2008)

it's so nice...


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice !! Congrats !

Is the leather strap stock or is it something you added ?
I usually prefer SS bracelet but the leather one that you show on your 2nd picture looks great.


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice watch! Congrats!


----------



## SlimCity_ (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you guys for the comments!



usa said:


> Is the leather strap stock or is it something you added ? I usually prefer SS bracelet...


The strap is stock brother... but I'm looking into experimenting with straps so thanks for the idea


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

thats a beautiufl watch..I was enamroed with its grey dial brother when I first saw one live, but the white looks equally elegant and beautiufl...congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## zethus25 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the watch? I'm actually looking for the same exact one. I tried one on last winter while on vacation and I've been searching for a good price ever since. This is a very hard watch to find in stores and online. I found a few online vendors, but i'm just not sure I trust their sites.

Can you pm me with the price you paid and possibly where i can pick on up.

James


----------



## DLXXV (Aug 4, 2012)

SlimCity_ said:


> I was afraid that with the 42.5mm diameter and the 13.58mm height, it might be too bulky for my 6.3" wrist. I finally pulled the trigger and it fits/looks perfectly. Take a look:
> View attachment 776381
> View attachment 776385


Nice looking watch, I also have a 6.3" wrist and I think we can pull it of to wearing even a 44 mm size case watch. It all depends on the watch.


----------



## SlimCity_ (Jun 14, 2012)

DLXXV said:


> Nice looking watch, I also have a 6.3" wrist and I think we can pull it of to wearing even a 44 mm size case watch. It all depends on the watch.


True, shortly after I bought a 44mm Steinhart and that still looks good. Thats definitely my limit though!


----------



## recursiveMethod (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful watch. Congrats! Can I ask where you purchased it? I called my local AD and they said that Tissot had discontinued this model.


----------



## Tico Raaijman (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice indeed, I hadn't thought of the carson as a chronograph yet but this has made me think


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Love it, beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## cobrajetjoe (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

Very nice looking watch.

Has a bit of an IWC portofino vibe, which is why I like it.


----------



## bhavesh (Jul 12, 2013)

DLXXV said:


> Nice looking watch, I also have a 6.3" wrist and I think we can pull it of to wearing even a 44 mm size case watch. It all depends on the watch.


how would you compare this watch against the tissot couture chronograph automatic T035.627.16.031.00.

http://www.tissot.ch/?collections/products/1124/n/TISSOT_COUTURIER/T035.627.16.031.00#

im considering buying one of these two. Also is the carson chrono still available?


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Great looking shots of a fantastic watch.

I think the three chunky silver concentric (beehive) rings around the watch face are very distinctive.

My favourite pic however is this blank face "illusion". 


SlimCity_ said:


> _Tissot Carson Automatic Chronograph:_ (Pic 5)


The light on the lugs, chronograph pushers and crown give it a kind of _studded "road warrior" vibe_ that I would not have expected from such a sedate and classy timepiece

Congratulations on a great watch.


----------



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

Very nice looking watch; do update and let us know how well that C01.211 movement functions!


----------



## Castello (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all

Came across this forum after keying in Tissot carson chrono in google. Fell in love with this watch instantly.

My local retailer is selling at almost SGD1k with 2 years international warranty. My budget is also set at 1k as I'm looking to purchase my first swiss chrono watch.

Is it a good buy? Are there any 'better' watches out there which are swiss made and chrono? I know of CWard and Steinhart but not too sure if my local dealers carry it.

The only negative point about this watch is that there is no illum for night visibility. Besides that, I think it would fit just fine for my wrist of 6'5.

Looking forward to hearing all the recommendations!


----------



## heymanwuzup (Jan 18, 2015)

First post (long time lurker)

I purchased this watch a week ago from an AD in Taipei, Taiwan. Had a friend bring it over to Toronto.

Decent watch overall. I enjoy the weight and the thickness and it's now a part of my watch rotation. Also my first Chronograph watch so it's kind of fun clicking it around.

A couple things I'd like to point out
- the watch is quite low-key. Fairly suitable in the office environment
- there's no lume...so you cannot see the time at night
- the deployment strap is too small for me to squeeze in. I don't know how exactly to describe it, but if I adjust the strap so that my hand can fit through, it'd be too loose around my wrist. I removed the strap and I am using my 22mm Hirsch strap
- I wear shirts and ties for work, and the thickness does get in the way a bit of fitting underneath the cuff.

If anyone is looking for this watch in Toronto, I know European Jewelers in Square One still had one. In fact, that's where I saw the watch and called up my friend in Taiwan


----------



## heymanwuzup (Jan 18, 2015)

Just want to update this as this post is the first hit if you Google "Tissot Carson Chronograph Automatic"
In day one, the tissot gained 15 seconds with normal wear. I will report back after a week. If it's any worse I may consider bringing it for a service.

As a frame of reference, my Omega was gaining roughly 10 seconds a day after 2 months of wear. I sent it back to Omega for maintenance, and the result was around +3-5 seconds a day, which is within the chronometer rating.


----------

